# Animal Crossing for Switch + Isabelle in Smash Announced!



## Justin (Sep 14, 2018)

Wow-ee!! Yesterday was a big day for Animal Crossing news! Not only is Isabelle joining the Super Smash Bros. Ultimate roster as a new fighter, a new mainline Animal Crossing game for Nintendo Switch has finally been announced after nearly six years since New Leaf released in Japan.

Join us in the brand new Animal Crossing for Nintendo Switch board (it smells great in there!) to brew up all of your speculation, hopes, and dreams for the upcoming title.

And for a very limited time, pick up the Isabelle character collectible once again in the forum Shop for 99 Bells. This collectible last appeared in November 2017 for our Five Years of New Leaf event. It's no longer unique too if you're looking for a collection!

Cheers all.

Say hi to her in the banner.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 14, 2018)

OHHH. that’s why she’s in the banner.


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 14, 2018)

That banner legit scared me.
Also, what will happen to the villager trading plaza? Will it be changed to switch trading only, or will you be able to still trade new leaf villagers to?


----------



## Sweetley (Sep 14, 2018)

Most beautiful banner ever


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 14, 2018)

Hello Isabelle our lord and saviour 

Oooh adding the Isabelle collectible back in the shop is a great idea  Gives opportunity for newcomers and people who missed out last year to get their hands on it!


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 14, 2018)

Ah, I had a feeling this would happen! Glad I waited for her collectible.
Also, yay, more Animal Crossing!


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 14, 2018)

Isabelle is such a darkhorse, I'm really surprised she managed to get into Smash. I grabbed her collectible. <3


----------



## Mayor Jack (Sep 14, 2018)

I bought the collectable! The banner looks kinda creepy to me but still looks cool. I hope that once AC Switch is released people won't use the New Leaf Boards.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 14, 2018)

I really want the Isabelle collectible now lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh they actually listened to us and rereleased the Isabelle, I may be broke but I bought it

Edit: I looked at the thread and he added it before we talked about the Isabelle collectible, and there’s no edit so it’s not cause of us lol


----------



## Sophie23 (Sep 14, 2018)

Omg I hope the animal crossing game for Nintendo Switch is gonna be good!


----------



## BenPlusAC (Sep 14, 2018)

The only things I actually cared about in the direct were Isabelle in Smash and AC Switch’s confirmation and release year. For the ENTIRE stream, all I was thinking was, “Please announce AC Switch, please announce AC Switch, please announce AC Switch!” And it happened. Safe to say, I almost woke up the entire (small) neighborhood.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 14, 2018)

Better start saving for a Switch..


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 14, 2018)

Haha, Isabelle?s face startled me when I refreshed the page.  I?m glad the Isabelle collectible is back, it?s really cute.


----------



## SnakeEater (Sep 14, 2018)

Hyped for a HD, console/handheld hybrid game.


----------



## onionpudding (Sep 14, 2018)

I went through mostly that whole direct poker faced but WHEN I SAW ANIMAL CROSSING I GOT EXCITED!!! I was a bit underwhelmed when I saw she was gonna be in smash, but when I saw Tom Nook, I knew something was up!! I'M SO EXCITED!!!

*2019!!*


----------



## King Dorado (Sep 14, 2018)

can we expect the Zipper T Bunny post-egghunt action from Isabel?

coz this is definitely the time and place for it...


----------



## MasterM64 (Sep 14, 2018)

This is really exciting news, now I actually have a reason to buy a Switch in 2019!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 14, 2018)

I now have plans to get a Switch before the end of the year. None of us know when exactly in 2019 the game will come out, of course, but I'm just happy this won't be as long of a wait like what happened after New Leaf's announcement at E3 2010. Now, I need to decide between the Pok?mon bundle or the Smash bundle...


----------



## Bcat (Sep 14, 2018)

This is exactly what the forum needed. *cries*


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2018)

This is great!  Isabelle collectible is back, AC Switch is announced, and Isabelle will be in Smash.  I’m probably going to get the Smash Switch bundle.


----------



## Chicha (Sep 14, 2018)

nintendofan85 said:


> Now, I need to decide between the Pok?mon bundle or the Smash bundle...



Me too! I'm so conflicted! I have a feeling Animal Crossing will get its own Switch Bundle and part of me wants to wait for that in case... but my favorite color is yellow and the Pokemon Let's Go Switch looks cute (but I'm not huge on Eevee). Decisions!


----------



## roseflower (Sep 14, 2018)

Finally, exciting news


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 14, 2018)

This is our time friends, let the revival begin


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Sep 14, 2018)

This is what the mods were waiting for to start the tbt fair

#conspiracy


----------



## Eme (Sep 14, 2018)

I LOVE THE BANNER. It gives me life. xD


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 14, 2018)

I WAS NOT EXPECTING THAT BANNER WHEN I LOGGED ON. It was great though it’s an amazing banner.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 14, 2018)

I came back to check this place because I was sure there'd be an announcement of some sort


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 14, 2018)

So happy to celebrate this <3


----------



## Trundle (Sep 14, 2018)

Bless you Nintendo, you've made my 2019.


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 15, 2018)

isabelle my child is gonna smash. god bless nintendo


----------



## You got mail! (Sep 15, 2018)

I’m in home


----------



## Witch (Sep 15, 2018)

Wow... a lot of time and exciting by this game in Switch


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Sep 15, 2018)

im really glad they finally announced the new game! i was starting to lose hope in the game series.
i'll be really amazed if the game graphics are like the ones in the teaser 

i cant wait for the game trailers too, what will be added to animal crossing?


----------



## KattWithAKink (Sep 16, 2018)

This is good. I was watching the stream when It happened. Nintendo bamboozled us, but it all worked out in the end.


----------



## moonlightxo (Sep 16, 2018)

I would never buy the Isabelle collectible....! *hides collectible*


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 17, 2018)

Pretty stoked!!!! Wonders if my Isabelle amiibos will work on the new smash...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 17, 2018)

quality banner we got going on here


----------



## p e p p e r (Sep 17, 2018)

Really excited for the new Animal Crossing! I haven?t touched my Switch in a few months, but looks like some awesome games coming soon


----------



## Candy83 (Sep 18, 2018)

p e p p e r said:


> Really excited for the new Animal Crossing! I haven’t touched my Switch in a few months, but looks like some awesome games coming soon




Me, too.

I bought “Super Mario Odyssey” last November. The Nintendo Switch, too. I played the game; finished my defeat of Bowser; and put it down for several months. I just replayed some of it, again, over the last week. (I had forgotten so much.)

I hope this next “Animal Crossing” will bring great pleasure, and creativity, as experienced with “New Leaf.” But, I especially hope the welcome amiibo cards work as well there. (I haven’t gone through to read much of _Bell Tree Forums_ about this matter.)


----------

